# FEELER for Central PA GTG



## TheTodd (Feb 11, 2016)

I got to thinking today that I could fit about 10-12 cars (possibly more if we get creative & it's needed) at my house and I got the go-ahead from the wife, so...

How many people would be interested in a GTG in the Harrisburg/Hershey area? I don't have any specific dates in mind yet but if people wanted to start throwing some suggested dates out we could maybe start to narrow it down to a specific date.

I don't really have the size or scenic drive like Ian's VA meet but I have a dead-end street with little through traffic, easy access to I81 and since I'm close to Hershey Park there's an abundance of hotels nearby if necessary. I also have really cool neighbors that won't mind us one bit.

If it helps with location, you can map out Ciocca Honda (8001 Allentown Blvd, Harrisburg, Pa 17112). It's literally about 1/2 mile or so from my house.

Thoughts? Suggestions? Dates?

For those of us with a sense of humor... my wife said, "I just don't want weird random people wandering around our house." So, if you're weird, you're out of luck. Everyone else is free to wander about my home.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

TheTodd said:


> For those of us with a sense of humor... my wife said, "I just don't want weird random people wandering around our house." So, if you're weird, you're out of luck. Everyone else is free to wander about my home. <img src="http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin" class="inlineimg" />


Hahaha nice.

As long as the date is ideally a Saturday, barring something happening with the family on that day, I'd absolutely drive up. Was just up in PA on Monday, although was in the Lancaster area, not Harrisburg.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

TheTodd said:


> For those of us with a sense of humor... my wife said, "I just don't want weird random people wandering around our house." So, if you're weird, you're out of luck. Everyone else is free to wander about my home.


you realize you just cancelled your own get together before it even started, right?


----------



## TheTodd (Feb 11, 2016)

SkizeR said:


> you realize you just cancelled your own get together before it even started, right?


I thought of that, but as long as all the weirdos stay outside we're good.


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

Im in


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

I may be able to make it.


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm interested. Date will be key though as I work every other weekend. I'm not natively weird, but like to get weird sometimes, so I could probably just keep that behavior outside.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

probillygun said:


> I'm interested. Date will be key though as I work every other weekend. I'm not natively weird, but like to get weird sometimes, so I could probably just keep that behavior outside.


bill, your about as normal as they come for car audio peeps lol


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

probably true Nick but that's a pretty wide range of weirdness right?


----------



## TheTodd (Feb 11, 2016)

My wife is interested in going to some antique thing in Gettysburg on May 18th so that’ll be one less car to worry about so...

How’s May 18th sound?


----------



## TheTodd (Feb 11, 2016)

As of now I have a friend from Lititz, Pa (who actually used to be an engineer for JL) who is interested in coming with his Acura TL and I’m trying to get 2 more guys that I work with on the hook too.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

May 18th should work for me, will have to check that we have no family plans that day though before I commit for sure.


----------



## TheTodd (Feb 11, 2016)

Doesn’t look like there’s much interest so it seems this isn’t going to happen. Maybe I’ll try to organize something for either late summer or fall.


----------



## Ratsalad (May 5, 2018)

I'd be interested in a meetup in southeast/central/northeast PA. Will try to keep an eye on this sub-forum.


----------

